# التفاعلات النووية



## شكري عبد الرحمن (14 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد وآله

أخوتي الأحباء!!!

ماذا نعرف عن التفاعلات النووية ! هذة المحاضرة القيمة ستوضح لنا ذلك وهي لدكتور عماد خضير - 

قسم الفيزياء - هيئة الطاقة الذرية السورية - ص ب 6091 - دمشق - سوريا

نبذة عن المحاضر

باحث في دائرة الفيزياء النووية والنظرية / قسم الفيزياء بهيئة الطاقة الذرية السورية . مجاز في العلوم الفيزيائية من جامعة حلب ومختص في حسابات التفاعلات النووية من جامعة Surrey بانكلترة . مهتم بمسائل التدريع من الإشعاع المؤين ، ومعالجة المعطيات النووية والذرية للتطبيقات النووية ، والتحليلين الإحصائي والاَلي ، والشبكات الحاسوبية العاملة بنظام NT . عضو لجنة ضمان الجودة في هيئة الطاقة الذرية السورية .

ومحتوى هذه المحاضرة الهامه تجدونه في الفهرس التالي:

مــــــــــــــــــــــــــقـــــدمـــــة

تــــــــــــذكــــــــــــــــرة بالوحــــــــــدات	

قوانين المصـــــــــــونيــــــــــــــــــــــــة

أنواع التفاعـــــــــــــلات النوويـــــــــــــة	

المقاطع العرضية للتفاعـــــلات النوويــة	

نماذج تفسير التفاعـــــــــلات النوويــــــة	

تفاعلات الجسيمات المشحونة الخفيفة

تفاعـــــــــلات الفــــــــــوتونــــات

تفاعـــــــــلات الــــــــــــــنترونات

المصــــــــــــادر العلـــــــــــــمية

تمـــــــــــــاريــــــــــــــــــــــــن	

أرجوا أن يستفيد الجميع منها وبالتوفبق وإليكم الرابط :

http://rapidshare.com/files/173402026/1.1.3.doc.html

وشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا​
مهندس طبي / شكري عبدالرحمن - صنعاء

هل قدم المهندس الطبي جزء ولو بسيطا من حقوق 
تخصصه عليه؟ وهل ياترى عرف مجتمعه ومحيطه بأمانه معناه؟ هل طور من نفسه مستزيدا بنهله من العلوم كي يستطيع أن يعكس صورة صادقه عن تخصصه ؟!!!!


----------



## فادي صوافطة (15 ديسمبر 2008)

the link cant working this is bad link
and thank you


----------



## احلام. (29 أبريل 2011)

محتاجه المحاضره دي مرررررررره ضروري
بس مو راضيه تتحمل معايا دحين 
ياليت تنزلوها تاني


----------



## jassim78 (29 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mohammed.madani (29 أبريل 2011)

thank's for all


----------



## احلام. (29 أبريل 2011)

ابى احمل المحاضرة ضروري بس مو رااضيه
ياليت احد يفيدني!!!


----------

